# Temporary Bowfishing Setup?



## PatGarret2012

I have a 2002, 20 ft center console bay boat that I use on the lakes for the kids water fun as well as on the salt flats chasing trout, reds etc... What I'm trying to do is rig a temporary light tower for night Bowfishing. Using the front seat pedestal, my Idea is simply to slip a pvc post over it with 3-4 DC Halogen lights attached. Probably 8ft tall. Being that I don't want to screw into my fiberglass deck to mount a light rail down low to water,, will the lights, up high, light the water properly to Bowfish? Also Power?? Trying to get by putting the big vibrating generator on the white fiberglass deck to run the lights. Not to mention the noise. How long do you guys think will 2 deep cell batts run the lights under constant fishing/run time. this is a obvious temporary way to Bowfish to see if this is a sport my son, myself, and friends would enjoy. Upon that decision, I would then put together a more serious rig for this apparent fun sport! Any ideas would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## jerry russell

I run a guide service and my boat often gets used for multiple species in a day. A dedicated bowfishing boat situation will not do for me so I made this adaptable rig that can be removed from my boat in less than 2 minutes. These lights are purchased from Northern tool for $55 each and have a special dual agle configuration that prevents any dark areas. Although mine are mounted to a simple metal frame, they come with stands that will work fine on a temporary basis.

As far as running this type of lights off of a battery system, it simply would not work. I have tried it. You will be better off just running a generator and placing a sound shield between you and the genny. I use a sheet of Celotex that cost about $8.00 and it works fantastic.

Don't worry about enjoying the sport. I have NEVER taken out folks that did not go crazy over of the fun. You will be an addict after one trip.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Gaducker

I would think with the lights behind you it will not be to pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## Michael

I too have a 20' Crestliner to shoot fish and gators out of 

Love it


----------



## Wjackson11x

Pat,  we need to just get us a Jon boat and rig it up right.  I should be getting drawn for my gator tag this next year.  Not to mention those long summer nights we can have at the lake.


----------



## PatGarret2012

I agree. Haha, this is all I need is one more hobby to add to the list.  I will dream something up.  Now really thinking about it,, the glare from a light tree just will not work.  Something will be rigged by spring time. Thanks guys for your input!


----------



## UpSouth811

Do it right. Once u start u will want more out of it. I now won't even deer hunt these days. But I've saw plenty of removable rails

Check out bow.fishingcountry.com for some ideas


----------

